# First time questions



## rangers13 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am going to try ABT's for the first time for the NFL opening weekend.  I just wanted to see about how long they need to smoke?  Also what would be a good first time filling?  I have a varied group coming over so was going to make some with sweet peppers too. any other tips for a first attempt would be appreciated.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2010)

Generally 2-3 hours depending on how you like your bacon assuming a smoker temp of 225-250. I like putting on gloves then cutting them boat style and scraping out the seeds and membrane. Mix some cream cheese with green onions and chives in it with some shredded four cheese mexican mix and use a cake decorating paddle to fill the peppers even with the top. Then I top it with a little smokie cocktail sausage and wrap the whole thing with a 1/2 a slice of bacon spiraling it pulling tight from one end to the other. Notice the first step was to put on gloves


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 6, 2010)

I use one brick of cream cheese and one log of Jimmy Deans sausage. I also like to put fine chopped onions. I put the filling in a zip lock back and cut off the corner of the bag and squirt it into the pepper. I also like to cut mine in half (boat style). But wear rubber gloves!!!! Once the bacon is done (around two hours depending on what temps you are running) they are done.


----------



## rangers13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Also about how many abt's will this make (on average)?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2010)

Doing it my way each pepper will make two ABT's. Take the pepper and lay it on the cutting board then cut it in half lengthwise making two pieces. I don't cut the ends off as they help hold everything in


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 6, 2010)

They arent kidding about the gloves. I made some yesterday and my fingers are still burning as we speak. I forgot to get gloves and was too lazy to go back to the store.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2010)

I totally agree with Piney on the boat style - I have never worn gloves but I handle peppers almost daily -

My personal preference is to use cream cheese and add cooked chorizo, grilled onions, and some chipotle powder and garlic powder. I also use a mexican cheese blend and the thinnest cheapest bacon I can find.


----------



## chefrc (Sep 8, 2010)

Had some just Saturday. After 34 years I don't wear gloves and haven't for years. But you must until you become used to eating them all the time. Since my Ghost Peppers are doing so well that's I made them from with. Cheddar , bacon, onion. and diced garlic. Yummy!!


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 8, 2010)

I have worn gloves, but I usually don't. A good washing with Lava usually does the trick before rubbing your eyes or touching any other tender areas (including the wife).

All of the posters above had good suggestions for stuffing. For the mild folks you might try making a stuffing with a ground meat and rice mixture like you would for stuffed peppers or even a basic meatloaf recipe.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 8, 2010)

I have never worn gloves but after my family reunion I will be from now on. Five of us where cutting and removing the seeds from the peppers and we all washed out hands multiple times and our fingers burned all night where we were removing the seeds. Also two of the guys rubbed their foreheads after washing several times and they started burning for quite a while. The peppers weren't even that hot when we ate them but they sure did leave a burning on our fingers and body. I have never had that experience in the past when making them so I don't know what was different this time. Just something to think about.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2010)

*For those of you not knowing, Police Pepper Spray contains Capsaicin** the same stuff that makes peppers HOT*_* ...*   *So not wearing gloves is kinda like spraying your hands with pepper spray...*_

_..._


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

CAUTION !!! wash hands before going to the bathroom.


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 8, 2010)

northern greenhorn said:


> CAUTION !!! wash hands before going to the bathroom.


LOL wife offered to de-seed some japs once, and you know they make the nose itch just standing over the sink...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She just helps eat them now.


----------



## ttosmoker (Sep 10, 2010)

northern greenhorn said:


> CAUTION !!! wash hands before going to the bathroom.


Ha, ha!  I already learned that lesson the painful way.

I haven't used gloves in a while.  I find they are like condoms: prone to breaking, they leak, and you can never find one when you need it.  I learned the most obvious way from one of Steve Raichlen's books:  Cut it with a fork and knife, and use a spoon to seed and to de-vein.  Can't believe I never thought of using a fork before!


----------



## garyt (Sep 10, 2010)

I find the thinnest sliced bacon, on sale preferably and run my finger across the package, they range from 15 to 21 slices I have found (I must look like some kind of a cheap freak doing this but I know the folks at the store and told them why I do it). for each strip of bacon I buy 1 pepper, I then buy 1- 8oz package of cream cheese and 1- 8 oz package of 4 blend Mexican cheese. Get the cheese up to room temperature and mix. Cut the peppers in half and clean. put the cheese in the peppers and wrap with a half strip of bacon and secure with a toothpick. if doing the night before the toothpick is not necessary refrigeration bind the bacon. One time I did these using a 3 blend Italian cheese and they were Good but the next time I am going to add a little blue cheese to the Italian blend I think that will put them over the top


----------



## erodinamik (Sep 17, 2010)

Boy am I glad I read this thread.  I think I will buy some gloves before trying my first ABTs.  I don't think my 7 month old will appreciate chewing on my fingers after making a batch.  Could make for a long day without mom around :-)


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with the gloves. I don't handle peppers as often as I would like. They will burn you if you are not used to them. I use cream cheese, some mexican blend cheese or just cheddar depending on what we have on hand. I add some paprika and garlic. Don't forget to add a little smokey. I always do mine canoe style, also, I poke 2 or 3 holes in the bottom to help drain the grease. We tend to prefer a thicker bacon, but that is personal preference. I have taken them to many family gatherings, they don't last very long at all.


----------

